# Messages and iOS 9.2 or newer



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Has anyone been able to get their iohone 6/6+/6s/6s+ with iOS 9 or newer to send message notifications to their virtual cockpit?

I've tried everything and still can't get it to work, my business phone (Android) works no problem.

Verizon network if you want to be more specific as I know Verizon and ATT (and since I know most of you are across the pond Voda, etc) package their messages differently.


----------



## Snatz (Feb 5, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6 on iOS 9.2.1 and it works fine.

In the bluetooth menu of your phone, press the 'i' next to the profile for your car and make sure the 'show notifications' tab has the nice green activation next to it.

There may be a setting on the virtual cockpit that needs to be ticked, so check the bluetooth settings on there for your phone as well.

Works fine for me 

Mark


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you Mark I'll give that a try


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for that tip. Received my first text on the screen today. Just wish you could reply to it using the microphone!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

What more can you do on a Samsung rather than an iPhone? can you speak text messages and send them?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You can set the ringtone,send a pre-imposted reply.
If you want to speak a reply with an iPhone, you can use Siri but unlocking the iPhone before..very annoying!


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

stumardy said:


> What more can you do on a Samsung rather than an iPhone? can you speak text messages and send them?


I dont yet have my TT but i have the Samsung S6 Edge. I previously had Iphone 5S.
Siri voice recognition is miles ahead of Samsung for me.
Samsung has its one Samsung voice recognition and also has Google voice recognition. 
The Google is way way better than Samsungs but I am unsure if you can do as much as you can with the Iphone.

Looking at the list of compatible features the S6 has more compatibility than the Iphone, however I am unsure how well the TT and Android work together.

I was under the impression you could assign a button on the steering wheel to launch Siri and from there you can do pretty much anything.
I assume you can also launch Google voice but not sure.

I will try both systems as wife has an Iphone and see which is best.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

RussB said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > What more can you do on a Samsung rather than an iPhone? can you speak text messages and send them?
> ...


Yeah that would be great if you could test both and actual see which phone has more features with the TT. I would defy swap over to the Samsung S7 if it was worth doing.

Let us know how you get on and what you think!


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

I believe it's that little star button, it can r programmed to do quite a few different things


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> If you want to speak a reply with an iPhone, you can use Siri but unlocking the iPhone before..very annoying!


This is incorrect.

You can just say "Hey Siri" at any time, including when the phone is locked, to get her attention and therefore voice a text etc...

However you do have to activate "Hey Siri" in settings first before you can do this as it needs to learn your personal voice characteristics.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Try to ask Siri to read a message with the phone blocked and tell me what happen.. My Siri says to unlock the iPhone! Maybe mine is dumb!
And, to be precise, hey Siri works Whit the iPhone in recharge, isn't it?!
So, not always I have the iPhone in recharge while I'm in the car and I can't reply a message with hey Siri..


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> Try to ask Siri to read a message with the phone blocked and tell me what happen.. My Siri says to unlock the iPhone! Maybe mine is dumb!
> And, to be precise, hey Siri works Whit the iPhone in recharge, isn't it?!
> So, not always I have the iPhone in recharge while I'm in the car and I can't reply a message with hey Siri..


No my friend your phone doesn't have to be charging for it to work, though that may have been the case once... It can be in any state - locked, unlocked, charging, not charging etc as long as the power is on.

Maybe you upset yours and she doesn't want to talk to you!? 

Have a look here 30 secs in -


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's written under the option toggle...so ok it works without power plugged in...tomorrow I'll try to read or write a message...


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

aaronz said:


> I believe it's that little star button, it can r programmed to do quite a few different things


Any advice on how to program the star button for Siri on an IPhone 6 please.
Getting to grips with the tech on this car has been quite a slog & im quite used to techy stuff. It doesn't help when the cars firmware appears to be buggy. Is it only the stealers that can update it?

Does anyone know of any sound settings that can be adjusted too? I have lip sync issues using Sky Go with Bluetooth & when using a usb cord which surprised me.


----------



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Just an information if you don't know about the iPhone : 
The "Hey siri" feature works without any plug for the iPhone 6S and iPhone 6S Plus (and iPhone SE but I'm not sure). 
It works too with the iPhone 6/6Plus if you plug your iPhone.

You can read and send message with Siri with a locked phone if you authorize Siri. You can check on your settings on your phone.

However, How can you have notifications on they Virtual Cockpit ? Do you have Audi Connect or a specific option ?
I didn't know this is included on all new TT3...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe my iPhone is like the owner but hey Siri doesn't work in not plugged to the power and if I receive a message and ask Siri to read it, she says to unlock the iPhone, so...the thing is useless if I have the phone in my jacket or pocket!
At least I can read the message on the vc but I can't reply for the same unlock thing


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

BenjLuk said:


> Just an information if you don't know about the iPhone :
> The "Hey siri" feature works without any plug for the iPhone 6S and iPhone 6S Plus.......


I don't understand why such a basic function should be exclusive to the 6s?


BenjLuk said:


> How can you have notifications on they Virtual Cockpit ? Do you have Audi Connect or a specific option ?
> I didn't know this is included on all new TT3...


I have Audi connect and can read texts from my IPhone 6/car sim & use scripted replies.



ManuTT said:


> Maybe my iPhone is like the owner but hey Siri doesn't work in not plugged to the power and if I receive a message and ask Siri to read it, she says to unlock the iPhone, so...the thing is useless if I have the phone in my jacket or pocket!
> At least I can read the message on the vc but I can't reply for the same unlock thing


Do you press a button on the steering wheel to activate Siri?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Obviously if I want to use Siri I press the button on the steering wheel...
If I can press it on the phone, I can use the phone! 
Of course this problem exists because if you can read a message in a blocked phone, there is no privacy..


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Obviously if I want to use Siri I press the button on the steering wheel...
> If I can press it on the phone, I can use the phone!
> Of course this problem exists because if you can read a message in a blocked phone, there is no privacy..


You might be able to help me, I can't find out how to assign the wheel button to the phone?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Matrix said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously if I want to use Siri I press the button on the steering wheel...
> ...


if you mean the vocal button, a short press is the Audi vocal assistant, a long press is siri..phone connected via bluetooth of course!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Sometimes things just need to be explained in plain speak. I was under the impression from another poster that the * button could be assigned to Siri.i can confirm a long press of the vocal button does indeed activate Siri, thanks [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

no, * button has its own standard option and is not possible to add other


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have an iPhone 5s. I have a separate SIM card with Tescos for Audi connect. I cannot get text messages via the virtual cockpit and cannot understand why. My phone is set up to receive notifications and it links up via blue tooth really quickly. What am I doing wrong?


----------

